# Bighorn--upgrade,.,.,.,have questions



## crustymarvin (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a Polaris 2010 550 XP - EPS. I am thinking of changing to Bighorn 2.0
26x9R14 & 26X11R14
Want to use the stock rims. I heard on the 2009 550 XP that you had to put on spacers...but might be corrected on the 2010. Any help for an old guy ..is appreciated.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

From what I understand any tire wider than a 10" when on the stock wheel will rub the rear swaybar on the 550/850 XP's. Some guys are bending the sway bar slightly, some are removing it completely, and others are running spacers or aftermarket 'off-set' wheels. I don't know if the swaybar has been changed on the 2010's or not. Welcome to MIMB.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes...the rear sway on the 2010's have changed..


----------

